# Training Group / Retriever Clubs



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> I’ve found two — one is HRC and one is AKC. One sent a form to fill out to join theirs and the other said just show up on the training days when they are listed on FB & it’s probably best to start in September when it’s not so hot. It’s 105 heat index today here — I hate this weather. The AKC Club does training where Logan will take his JH in Cheraw in the fall — about an hour and 40 minutes away. The other club may have more women in it from what I can tell (not sure.) Both said they are welcoming to people who are new to all of this and both were very responsive/friendly.
> 
> I’m thinking of joining both so I have a variety of things we can go to and a variety of places.
> 
> Do people do that? Is it fine to be a member of both clubs?


You can be a member of however many clubs you want! I've been wanting to join a local HRC but logistics haven't worked out quite yet.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Absolutely fine to be a member of both and I would encourage it. You might find you click with one group better than the other!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

It's also a great way to learn different ways to fix a problem and test what works!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> I’ve found two — one is HRC and one is AKC. One sent a form to fill out to join theirs and the other said just show up on the training days when they are listed on FB & it’s probably best to start in September when it’s not so hot. It’s 105 heat index today here — I hate this weather. The AKC Club does training where Logan will take his JH in Cheraw in the fall — about an hour and 40 minutes away. The other club may have more women in it from what I can tell (not sure.) Both said they are welcoming to people who are new to all of this and both were very responsive/friendly.
> 
> I’m thinking of joining both so I have a variety of things we can go to and a variety of places.
> 
> Do people do that? Is it fine to be a member of both clubs?


For sure, join both. You may find one doesn't make a good fit for you, and you can just gracefully bow out of that one and continue with the other. You may also find you like both, and that's more training, yay! 

Also, this weather is awful. I'm so tired of feeling like I'm melting .5 seconds after I go outside. I worry constantly about the dogs overheating too.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

You definitely want to join both if they use different training grounds. The more variety of grounds the dog sees, the better.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay. Great. Thank y’all! I will join both.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Train with as many different groups as you can. In time you’ll find out which are worth training with and probably, which are not.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Since I’m up here in the mountains through the end of August, I asked around and found a Golden Retriever breeder who sets up field training group sessions. I just emailed her and asked if she knew of any groups and she said I could join them. I’m going this Sunday.

She said just to show up and bring any equipment I have. I just have my whistle, bumpers, and my e-collar. Is there anything else I should have? I don’t own wingers. She said they won’t be using birds. 

When y’all group train is there generally something set up as far as a set plan for what to do, or do I just go out there and practice land and water retrieves? I’ve never group trained before.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a link that gives guidelines for being in a training group. It being your first time will give you some lattitude but I would suggest being prepared to spend time in the field throwing bumpers or birds. Don’t just show up and leave after running your dog, be involved and you will be welcomed.









TRAINING DAY RULES | keystonerc







www.keystoneretrieverclub.org


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Golden Gibby said:


> Here is a link that gives guidelines for being in a training group. It being your first time will give you some lattitude but I would suggest being prepared to spend time in the field throwing bumpers or birds. Don’t just show up and leave after running your dog, be involved and you will be welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That’s a helpful link. I will definitely assist/be helpful. I already told her I am bringing my husband and he can help us move equipment and such. This will be a small group. I think just about five to seven people.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Is there anything else I should have?


Most groups use two way radios. You should ask what kind they are not all compatible with each other.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> Most groups use two way radios. You should ask what kind they are not all compatible with each other.


Thanks. I didn’t think of that. This is a group I will only be with occasionally. The two I joined will get going again in September when things start cooling down.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I was part of a small training group this spring. Typically, there will be 3 marks set up. Each handler can choose how they want to run them: as all singles, a single and a double, or a triple. Sometimes there will be a blind or two that you can chose to run or opt out of. Beyond those generalities, training groups vary widely. Some groups get together in the morning and there is a long period of milling around trying to decide how and where to do the set up. If your are lucky, they might be ready to run dogs by lunchtime. In others, there is at least some sort of plan ahead of time. 

In my group, we tried to settle on a "Plan A" location and an alternate Plan B location if there was already someone set up at our first choice. It's usually a good idea to run the "long dogs" (the ones that can do the longest retrieves) first. After they run, the less experienced dogs can either move up or the marks can move in. You don't want the long dogs having to run through the scent of a short mark. Sometimes you might try to work on concepts like in-line marks but many of the dogs are at the stage where they just need to see a lot of marks in different terrain and against different backgrounds. 

One thing to watch out for is to avoid having your dog run a test. You're there to train, not to "see if he can do this set up he's never done before." If a group is so big, it takes hours to get through the dogs or the group consistently sets up field trial marks for senior dogs or if there are members that are cruel to their dogs, find another group. 

Bring ear protection in case you will handle a blank pistol.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> I was part of a small training group this spring. Typically, there will be 3 marks set up. Each handler can choose how they want to run them: as all singles, a single and a double, or a triple. Sometimes there will be a blind or two that you can chose to run or opt out of. Beyond those generalities, training groups vary widely. Some groups get together in the morning and there is a long period of milling around trying to decide how and where to do the set up. If your are lucky, they might be ready to run dogs by lunchtime. In others, there is at least some sort of plan ahead of time.
> 
> In my group, we tried to settle on a "Plan A" location and an alternate Plan B location if there was already someone set up at our first choice. It's usually a good idea to run the "long dogs" (the ones that can do the longest retrieves) first. After they run, the less experienced dogs can either move up or the marks can move in. You don't want the long dogs having to run through the scent of a short mark. Sometimes you might try to work on concepts like in-line marks but many of the dogs are at the stage where they just need to see a lot of marks in different terrain and against different backgrounds.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kelly! I will be sure to not to push him beyond what he has learned with our trainer.


----------

